# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ιστορικά πλοία της ποντοπόρου >  η Marchessini Lines και τα πλοία της

## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Masirah_sn.jpg ΜΑSIRAH, shipsnostalgia

Bρετανία 1957     15,5 kts
Aγορά Μarchessini Lines,EURYSTHENES Eλληνική σημαία 1972.Διάλυση Ταϊβάν 1974.
Αδελφό των Α.GLORY/A.LEGEND.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

EURYPYLUS ss.jpg shipspotting

Bρετανία 1959     10430 dwt

1972 Aγορά Μαρκεζίνης ΕURYPYLUS,Eλληνική σημαία.1974 σημαία Παναμά.1976 Διάλυση Ταϊβάν.
Αδελφό των 2 της Αιγίς κ του ΕΥΡΥΣΘΕΝΗΣ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

232Mathura_sn.jpg MATHURA,shipsnostalgia
EURYTION ss.jpgEURYTION,shipspotting

Bρετανία 1960       10597 dwt
1972 Aγορά Μαρκεζίνης,ΕΥΡΥΤΙΩΝ.1974 Σημαία Παναμά.1977 Πώληση.1978 Διάλυση Πακιστάν.
Αδελφό των 2 της Αιγίς κ των άλλων 2 του Μαρκεζίνη.

----------


## Ellinis

> 232Mathura_sn.jpg MATHURA,shipsnostalgia
> EURYTION ss.jpgEURYTION,shipspotting
> 
> Bρετανία 1960       10597 dwt
> 1972 Aγορά Μαρκεζίνης,ΕΥΡΥΤΙΩΝ.1974 Σημαία Παναμά.1977 Πώληση.1978 Διάλυση Πακιστάν.
> Αδελφό των 2 της Αιγίς κ των άλλων 2 του Μαρκεζίνη.


O Mαρκεζίνης είχε φαίνεται εμπλακεί σε τακτικές γραμμές μεταξύ Βορ.Αμερικής και Απω Ανατολής, όπως διαβάζουμε σε αυτο το άρθρο του 1965
12-65.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> O Mαρκεζίνης είχε φαίνεται εμπλακεί σε τακτικές γραμμές μεταξύ Βορ.Αμερικής και Απω Ανατολής, όπως διαβάζουμε σε αυτο το άρθρο του 1965
> 12-65.jpg


Eίχε παραγγείλει κ αρκετά νεότευκτα όπως θα δούμε λίγο αργότερα αλλά κάπου εξαφανίστηκε από το προσκήνιο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

EURYALUS  ss.jpg shipspotting

Ολλανδία 1957  13447 dwt    ατμοστρόβιλος  14,5 kts

1970 Aγορά Duenos Armadora,ΛΑΜΠΡΟΣ 1975 Αγορά Natcape Shg,NATCAPE 1976 Laertis Shg MΑΡΙΝΑ Τ. 1979 Βυθίστηκε ανοικτά του Πειραιά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> EURYALUS  ss.jpg shipspotting
> 
> Ολλανδία 1957  13447 dwt    ατμοστρόβιλος  14,5 kts
> 
> 1970 Aγορά Duenos Armadora,ΛΑΜΠΡΟΣ 1975 Αγορά Natcape Shg,NATCAPE 1976 Laertis Shg MΑΡΙΝΑ Τ. 1979 Βυθίστηκε ανοικτά του Πειραιά.


eurymedon ss.jpg EURYMEDON, shipspotting

 12600 dwt  2 στμοστρόβιλοι (το σωστό)  14,5 kts

Παραγγελία μαζί με το αδελφό ΕURYALUS.Σημαία Λιβερίας.1960 Σημαία ελληνική.1970 Αγορά Εlodoronia Cia Nav.,FIGHTER.1971 βυθίστηκε ΝΔ Cabo Sao Vincente (Πορτογαλία).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

eurydamas sn.jpg shipsnostalgia

Δ.Γερμανία 1956   ατμοστρόβιλοι  13239 dwt   14.0 kts
EURYDAMAS σημαία Λιβερίας.1960 ελληνική σημαία.1973 Αγορά CYNTHLEMA,σημαία Λιβερίας.1973 Φωτιά Xονγκ Κονγκ ctl,διάλυση Ταϊβάν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> eurydamas sn.jpg shipsnostalgia
> 
> Δ.Γερμανία 1956   ατμοστρόβιλοι  13239 dwt   14.0 kts
> EURYDAMAS σημαία Λιβερίας.1960 ελληνική σημαία.1973 Αγορά CYNTHLEMA,σημαία Λιβερίας.1973 Φωτιά Xονγκ Κονγκ ctl,διάλυση Ταϊβάν.


Eurytan-02.jpg photoships

EURYTAN σημαία Λιβερίας.1960 ελληνική σημαία.1974 Διάλυση Ταϊβάν.
Αδελφό του ΕΥΡΥΔΑΜΑΣ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

EURYBATES sn.jpg shipsnostalgia

Δ.Γερμανία 1961   13350 dwt  ατμοστρόβιλοι   17.0 kts
EYΡΥΒΑΤΗΣ ελληνική σημαία.1974 Τa Chi Nav.,σημαία Παναμά.1977 Πώληση.1980 Διάλυση Πακιστάν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178441 shipsnostalgia
> 
> Δ.Γερμανία 1961   13350 dwt  ατμοστρόβιλοι   17.0 kts
> EYΡΥΒΑΤΗΣ ελληνική σημαία.1974 Τa Chi Nav.,σημαία Παναμά.1977 Πώληση.1980 Διάλυση Πακιστάν.


eurylochus ss.jpg shipspotting

Δ.Γερμανία 1960   13529 dwt
EΥΡΥΛΟΧΟΣ ελληνική σημαία.1975 Ta Chi Nav.,σημαία Παναμά.1977 Πώληση.1981 Διάλυση Πακιστάν.
Αδελφό του ΕΥΡΥΒΑΤΗΣ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178441 shipsnostalgia
> 
> Δ.Γερμανία 1961   13350 dwt  ατμοστρόβιλοι   17.0 kts
> EYΡΥΒΑΤΗΣ ελληνική σημαία.1974 Τa Chi Nav.,σημαία Παναμά.1977 Πώληση.1980 Διάλυση Πακιστάν.


EURYMACHUS.jpg shipspotting
Mε σινιάλα της θυγατρικής στο Ταϊβάν

Δ.Γερμανία 1960 13315 dwt
EYΡΥΜΑΧΟΣ ελληνική σημαία.1974 Τa Chi Nav.,σημαία Παναμά.1977 Πώληση.1977 Διάλυση Ταϊβάν.
Αδελφό του ΕΥΡΥΒΑΤΗΣ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178441 shipsnostalgia
> 
> Δ.Γερμανία 1961   13350 dwt  ατμοστρόβιλοι   17.0 kts
> EYΡΥΒΑΤΗΣ ελληνική σημαία.1974 Τa Chi Nav.,σημαία Παναμά.1977 Πώληση.1980 Διάλυση Πακιστάν.


eurygenes ss.jpg shipspotting

Part reefer/general cargo liner 10218 dwt
ΕΥΡΥΓΕΝΗΣ ελληνική σημαία. 1973 φωτιά 600 ν.μ. από Ν.Υόρκη,εγκαταλείφθηκε κ ρυμουλκήθηκε στο Χάλιφαξ.1974 Διάλυση στο Αμβούργο.
Αδελφό του ΕΥΡΥΒΑΤΗΣ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

O Παναγής Δημ. Μαρκεσίνης,εφοπλιστής με έδρα τη Νέα Υόρκη,ξεκίνησε το 1956 τακτικές γραμμές Βόρειο Ευρώπη-ΗΠΑ κ Βόρειο Ευρώπη-ΗΠΑ-Άπω Ανατολή χρησιμοποιώντας κατ΄αρχήν νεότευκτα φορτηγά.Πρoηγουμένως διέθετε tramp φορτηγά κ γκαζάδικα,μεταξύ άλλων liberty κ Τ2. Το 1974 ιδρύθηκε το ταϊβανέζικο παράρτημα Tai Chi Navigation στο οποίο τα πλοία της εταιρείας μεταβιβάστηκαν με τα αρχαιοελληνικά τους ονόματα κ υψώνοντας παναμαϊκή σημαία.Το 1977 φαίνεται ότι η εταιρεία εξαφανίζεται από το προσκήνιο.
Χαρακτηριστικά ήταν το σινιάλο κατ'απομίμηση αυτού της Blue Star Line κ η ονομοτοδοσία των πλοίων στο στυλ της Βlue  Funnel Line αλλά βάζοντας το ΕΥΡΥ κ μιά αρχαια κατάληξη ως δεύτερο συνθετικό της λέξης.
Εντύπωση κάνει η επιμονή στον ατμό ως μέσο πρόωσης, ο οποίος ναι μεν ήταν στην ακμή του το 1960 αλλά οι ντηζελομηχανές είχαν κάνει γιά τα καλά την εμφάνισή τους.
Επιβλητικά ήταν τα πλοία της σειράς ΕΥΡΥΒΑΤΗΣ με το χαρακτηρισστικό σκαρί,το μεγάλο ακομοντέσιο κ προ παντός τη τεράστια τσιμινιέρα.

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα ακόμη πλοίο της εταιρίας ήταν το EURYSTEUS, από το 1966 ως το 1968. Ενδιαφέρον καράβι μιας και κατά τη ναυπήγηση του στο Αμβούργο -ως MANNHEIM- είχε αποφασισθεί να μετατραπεί σε "πειρατικό" (εξοπλισμένο εμπορικό καταδρομικό) της kriegsmarine. Τελικά βυθίστηκε σε ένα βομβαρδισμό του 1942 και ανελκύστηκε μόνο μετά από 10 χρόνια οπότε ολοκληρώθηκε από τη Hapag ως HEIDELBERG. Το 9.185 κόχ είχε πλήρωμα 58 άτομα και μπορούσε να μεταφέρει και 12 επιβάτες ταξιδεύοντας στη γραμμή Ευρώπη-Άπω Ανατολή.
Heidelberg.jpg
πηγή με περισσότερα στοιχεία

Όταν το πήρε ο Μαρκεσίνης ταξίδευε υπό την παναμαϊκή San Basilio Cia. Το 1968 το πούλησε ως UNION EVELYN και τον επόμενο χρόνο μετονομάστηκε UNION COMPANION για να διαλυθεί στην Ταϊβάν το 1973-74.

----------


## andria salamis

> eurygenes ss.jpg shipspotting
> 
> Part reefer/general cargo liner 10218 dwt
> ΕΥΡΥΓΕΝΗΣ ελληνική σημαία. 1973 φωτιά 600 ν.μ. από Ν.Υόρκη,εγκαταλείφθηκε κ ρυμουλκήθηκε στο Χάλιφαξ.1974 Διάλυση στο Αμβούργο.
> Αδελφό του ΕΥΡΥΒΑΤΗΣ.


Πανέμορφο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eurydice sn.jpgEURYDICE shipsnostalgia
Ναυλωμένο στην ΑΝCAP εταιρεία πετρελαίου της Ουρουγουάης

cassandra.jpgCASSANDRA

Δεξαμενόπλοιο
Δ.Γερμανία 1958    23639 dwt   2 ατμοστρόβιλοι 16,5 kts
Nεότευκτο 1964 Πώληση Έλληνες CASSANDRA 1975 Διάλυση με ζημιές Καναδά.

Ο Μαρκεσίνης (Cia Maritima San Basilio) είχε κ άλλα πλοία εκτός τα φορτηγά τακτικών γραμμών.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

STELIANOS ss.jpg STELIANOS shipspotting

Γερμανία 1944    3310 dwt
1963 STELIANOS 1964Aγορά 'Ελληνες MARYNIK 1968 Aγορά P.D.Marchessini (Far East),EURYPIDES.
1968 Διάλυση Χονγκ Κονγκ.
Τύπου Ηansa A.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Esfahan-01.jpg photoships

ΗΠΑ 1945 7176 grt Liberty
Nαυλωμένο στην Ιranian Shg Lines.Σημαία Λιβερίας.
Zητούνται στοχεία

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eurymedon-03.jpg photoships

Λίμπερτυ EYRYMEMEDON.
Zητούνται στοιχεία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eurypyle-01.jpg photoships

Δεξαμενόπλοιο Τ2  ΕURYPYLE (Eυρυπύλη).
Ζητούνται στοιχεία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Euryviades-02.jpg photoships

Λίμπερτυ EURYVIADES.
Ζητούνται στοιχεία.

----------


## Ellinis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178441 shipsnostalgia
> 
> Δ.Γερμανία 1961   13350 dwt  ατμοστρόβιλοι   17.0 kts
> EYΡΥΒΑΤΗΣ ελληνική σημαία.1974 Τa Chi Nav.,σημαία Παναμά.1977 Πώληση.1980 Διάλυση Πακιστάν.


Τα τέσσερα νεότευκτα της εταιρίας αναφέρονται και στο βιβλίο Cargo Liners:
eury.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178463 shipspotting
> 
> Part reefer/general cargo liner 10218 dwt
> ΕΥΡΥΓΕΝΗΣ ελληνική σημαία. 1973 φωτιά 600 ν.μ. από Ν.Υόρκη,εγκαταλείφθηκε κ ρυμουλκήθηκε στο Χάλιφαξ.1974 Διάλυση στο Αμβούργο.
> Αδελφό του ΕΥΡΥΒΑΤΗΣ.


Να δούμε την απώλεια του ΕΥΡΥΓΕΝΗΣ μέσα από μια σειρά άρθρα των ημερών που έγινε το συμβάν που κόστισε τη ζωη έξι ναυτικών. Το πλοίο κατευθυνόταν στο Λονδίνο απο τη Νεα Υόρκη (όπως φαίνεται εδώ να αποπλέει σε παλιότερη φωτογραφία)
eyrug NY.jpg

Όταν ξέσπασε η φωτιά στα αμπάρια, στις 21 Οκτωβρίου 1973, βρισκόταν 350 μίλια ΝΔ από το Χάλιφαξ. Το πλήρωμα των 42 ατόμων, μια σύζηγος ναυτικού και οι 4 επιβάτες κατέφυγαν στις λέμβους για να σωθούν. 
ευρυ1 10-73.jpg ευρυ2.jpg

Δυστυχώς η μια λέμβος ανατράπηκε από τα κύμματα και οι επιβαίνοντες βρέθηκαν στη θάλασσα. Kαι η εξιστόρηση από τους ναυαγούς:
ευρυ4.jpg

Το πλοίο πήρε κλίση 30 μοιρών αλλά τελικά κατάφεραν τα ρυμουλκά που έσπευσαν να το οδηγήσουν στο Χάλιφαξ, όπου το βλέπουμε εδώ:
euryge.jpg

----------

